# Mais sismos desta vez em Montemor-o-Novo



## Minho (29 Dez 2005 às 12:24)

Pois esta noite foram sentidos dois sismos de magnitudes 4.5 e 4.4 na escala de  Ritcher tendo sido sentidos como grau IV na escala de Mercalli...







Qual é a falha que existe nessa zona e a sua extensão?


----------

